# Puppy coat blowing ends when???



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

LOL!

Seemingly overnight, Denver developed mats in his ears. So I combed it out and his first ear and his blowing coat has finally reached his head. So. Here’s what came out of one single ear. 

CC buttercomb for scale.


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

I’ve been religiously combing Oliver because I know getting into the groomer will be impossible (he’s mobile but I don’t feel comfortable). He’s 15 months and I’m still pulling out SOME hair but a LOT less. Mats are a lot less too, though he’s still in a short cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Kodi was about 18 months old in this photo... It continues (though it's not continuous... it seems to come and go) for the first couple of years. After two, it's pretty much over unless they get sick. They can blow coat because of an illness. And girls can blow coat because of being in heat or pregnancy. (but not always) Gotta love hormones.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Zumba will be 2 years old in a couple of month. I am extremely grateful that for a couple of months now, she has had no mats. When I bathe her, I just comb her through with no problem. If it looks like she has a mat, again it combs through and goes away. I am very happy it looks like I survived the mat phase, because that was awful. I felt like I was torturing her, and me. I sure hope it doesn’t happen when she’s in heat. I was planning on having her spayed when she was 3. Hopefully, this pandemic doesn’t interfere with those plans!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> Zumba will be 2 years old in a couple of month. I am extremely grateful that for a couple of months now, she has had no mats. When I bathe her, I just comb her through with no problem. If it looks like she has a mat, again it combs through and goes away. I am very happy it looks like I survived the mat phase, because that was awful. I felt like I was torturing her, and me. I sure hope it doesn't happen when she's in heat. I was planning on having her spayed when she was 3. Hopefully, this pandemic doesn't interfere with those plans!


It's funny with Panda. Sometimes she blows coat after she's been in heat other times she doesn't. But it's NEVER as bad as adolescent coat blowing. Just enough to mess up her show coat! LOL!


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

So one more year... one more year... LOLOL

I have to say, since learning more about line brushing and watching all those tutorials from the other thread.. we have barely had more than a small tangle. I'm not sure I'm getting all the way down to his skin on his cheeks though.. LOL. It is very satisfying seeing hair coming out on the brush that I didn't have to work for and knowing that all that coming out is preventing matting. I'm not getting as much as that picture of yours though Karen!! LOL!! So hopefully I'm doing well enough to only get a small ball a day 

However, I have the grooming table up, which is great for keeping him from moving too much (he spun on me once, but that was it), but now he insists on sitting his butt down which he never did before. LOL. I think I had to stand him no less than 20 times while working on his hind legs and rear-end. LOL.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Wulfin said:


> However, I have the grooming table up, which is great for keeping him from moving too much (he spun on me once, but that was it), but now he insists on sitting his butt down which he never did before. LOL. I think I had to stand him no less than 20 times while working on his hind legs and rear-end. LOL.


Mine does that when he's "done," or sometimes to ask for a treat if I just pulled a bit. Sometimes he'll sit down and turn and lift up his chin, like "you can comb here now, no more there." I thought about getting a loop but it's pretty manageable. Usually if I give him a break from that area he'll stand up again in a minute, so it feels cooperative, not like he's calling the shots.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

LOL, I would think that if i literally hadn't touched him for about 10 seconds the first time he sat. When I put him on the grooming table at first, he literally just laid down on it. I'm pretty sure it wasn't a "i'm comfortable enough to sleep" type lay down. It was his first time on the table though. So I'm thinking it might have just been an "unsure of this whole thing" type reaction. I let him sit when I worked his front end though and he seemed ok with it. Never stood though. And the table isn't wobbly (I tested it before putting him on it), so just probably weird.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Haha, I’m sure he was just like “this is new.” I don’t remember mine doing it when he was little, although sometimes he would spin. It’s more of a communication type sit that developed as he got older.


----------

